# Fleas , help !



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My house dog has been on antibitics off and on since August is alergic to fleas . We have tried Frontline Plus Spray and tube ,Advantage,Corid'not sure spelled right' pill .
She gose outside to to do her business and comes back in with fleas. She did'nt do good with the pill seemed depressed . We have never used chemicles here or fertilizers in the 14 y.s we been here. Nobody lived here since 1953 before we bought it.
But something has got to give with these fleas infecting my dog .We bathe her 2 or 3 times a wk.. Pick fleas off her like a couple of apes in the zoo and its getting on my nerves BAD and costing vet money we don't have .
So its either Complete or Specticide so goodbye good insects but I can't take the fleas anymore.So far never got in the house,but I'm sure thats next .I mop the wood floors with pinesol and vacuum them often .
We have 2 other dogs who manage and don't get infected like this one .
Seven Dust #10 always worked fine around dog house and in shady places,now the EPA took it off the market,because it worked.
Should I use Complete or Specticde ? I either get bumped off or can't pull up the page on the sites I google for them.
This dog is mental and it makes it even harder,she is only 3 and her sister of same litter is fine.She is a mixed AussieShepard,the people we got them from said'whatever jumped over the fence and mated with their Australian sheppard' . She is highly intellegent but emotional,shakes like Scooby Doo if afraid.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Before you go the chemial/poison route, have you tried Neem Oil? Its pretty effective and there are commercial pet products made from it but it can be found full strength in many organic gardening stores. You can bathe your pet with it and spray it on your yard to repel them.

I dont mess around with flees, went to West Virginia back in the 90's and stayed at a hotel that allowed pets in the rooms and 10 days later when I left was burning up with a fever from Typhus.

Another possible remedy-probobly would not like it though, encourage "fire ants". It seems that where ever they settle in, fleas and ticks tend to dissapear.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

garlic pills, impossible to overdose on & dogs LOVE them... maybe add an iron supplement as well


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

We had a flea outbreak back in MN that were all over the house from our cats. This happened while we are on vacation and by the time we got back, they were all over. We used Borax powder to kill them. With one week, we were clean.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Forgot to mention above, DE can help control/kill them also. It can be put on carpet to make it very unplesant for the little critters and can be vacuumed up later, they love to hide in carpet.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

a pill route is comforis (sp) from your vet. they are expensive but work great. give one a month. with in a week we and the dog were free.  had her on them for about three months and stopped (due to cost). but a year later and we are just beginning to see a lot of fleas.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Chickens! Chickens LOVE fleas! Course if your dog is a house dog that may not help you much.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Before you go the chemial/poison route, have you tried Neem Oil? Its pretty effective and there are commercial pet products made from it but it can be found full strength in many organic gardening stores. You can bathe your pet with it and spray it on your yard to repel them.
> 
> I dont mess around with flees, went to West Virginia back in the 90's and stayed at a hotel that allowed pets in the rooms and 10 days later when I left was burning up with a fever from Typhus.
> 
> Another possible remedy-probobly would not like it though, encourage "fire ants". It seems that where ever they settle in, fleas and ticks tend to dissapear.


 So far i have tried borax,sulfur,epsom salts,and DE earth in the yard . I agree somethign has got to give . We have had fleas before but never a time we could'nt get rid of them.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Before you go the chemial/poison route, have you tried Neem Oil? Its pretty effective and there are commercial pet products made from it but it can be found full strength in many organic gardening stores. You can bathe your pet with it and spray it on your yard to repel them.
> 
> I dont mess around with flees, went to West Virginia back in the 90's and stayed at a hotel that allowed pets in the rooms and 10 days later when I left was burning up with a fever from Typhus.
> 
> Another possible remedy-probobly would not like it though, encourage "fire ants". It seems that where ever they settle in, fleas and ticks tend to dissapear.





The_Blob said:


> garlic pills, impossible to overdose on & dogs LOVE them... maybe add an iron supplement as well


 I'll try garlic after I get them under control.But this seems like a good idea,others have also told me about garlic.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Asatrur said:


> We had a flea outbreak back in MN that were all over the house from our cats. This happened while we are on vacation and by the time we got back, they were all over. We used Borax powder to kill them. With one week, we were clean.


 I know it works in the house but so far not in the yard . i was hoping for an ice storm and hard freeze but they predict a warmer than usual winter here . :flower:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Asatrur said:


> We had a flea outbreak back in MN that were all over the house from our cats. This happened while we are on vacation and by the time we got back, they were all over. We used Borax powder to kill them. With one week, we were clean.


 LOL,I was trying to use the multi quote Naekid showed me but its not working.:scratch

Right now this dog is sitting here eating her arm and part of her ass,I'm about to start feeling them on me now,but its only my imagination. I find myself scratching my head alot too .
I don't think this dog would las without us or I'd give to her to a good home ,somebody who could afford a high maintainence dog .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> a pill route is comforis (sp) from your vet. they are expensive but work great. give one a month. with in a week we and the dog were free. had her on them for about three months and stopped (due to cost). but a year later and we are just beginning to see a lot of fleas.


 Thats next and yes thats closer to the name of the drug.



TheAnt said:


> Chickens! Chickens LOVE fleas! Course if your dog is a house dog that may not help you much.


 Well the chickens were tearing uop my yard so I fenced them off,but at this point who cares about the yard and all that hard labor and planting,digging and landscaping we did for 14 years ! I had a kid that scratched all the time too'eczema' finally I took her to dermotoloy convention at CDC in Atlanta Ga.when she was 6 before a quack could tell me what it was..I can'nt go this round with a dog .

Thanks all of you for your help.
:flower:

I think I just did the multi quote thing!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

When I lived in South Africa we were told to eat lots of Garlic. Fleas HATE Garllic.. Chicken Fry the dog with GARLIC.

Either that or use seven dust...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

1969cj-5 said:


> When I lived in South Africa we were told to eat lots of Garlic. Fleas HATE Garllic.. Chicken Fry the dog with GARLIC.
> 
> Either that or use seven dust...


 I boiling a bunch of chic neck bones now I ll put some garlic in them when they are done and I add rice .
Even beef soup bones are high now . I was giving them raw beef ribs a couple times a week,but that had to stop !
Of course this house flea hound won't eat raw meat ,it has to be partially cooked . She looks at the other 2 like their animals when they eat raw . 
Raw meat with bones will clean their teeth and save hundreds on vet cleaning plus give them the enzymes they need .Cooked bones can kill them because unlike raw they splinter .


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dogs aren't suppose to have garlic. http://www.aspca.org/Pet-care/ask-t...rt-pet-nutrition/is-garlic-toxic-to-pets.aspx

One 40 lb bag of ag lime (pulverised, not pellets). Spread in yard, EVERYWHERE. Do when dry. Do in morning, no more fleas in afternoon.

Used it a million times. The lime are crystals so small the fleas take them in and it's like you or I swallowing/breathing in glass....

Cheap and good for your yard too.

Jimmy


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Dogs aren't suppose to have garlic. ASPCA | Is Garlic Toxic to Pets?
> 
> One 40 lb bag of ag lime (pulverised, not pellets). Spread in yard, EVERYWHERE. Do when dry. Do in morning, no more fleas in afternoon.
> 
> ...


 I think I'll try this tomorrow . Ag lime from feed store I guess ? 
I need to lime one of the chic pens anyway . I don't know about garlic but it can't be as bad as these antibiotics, chemicles and steroids . 
Thanks Jimmy .


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Meerkat,Jimmy24 

You will want to be careful with the lime, too much of it on your yard will lock up the nutrients in the soil and could prevent anything but the hardiest weeds from growing.

I tried putting some on a small garden plot several years ago and it still won't grow much of anything. I'm sure it would take care of the fleas but it may result in lawn problems also.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

im sorry to hear about your flea prob, they are so hard to get rid of BUT, we got some kittens for the kids and they where infested with fleas and we sprinkled borax on all the carpets, and rubbed it on the dog ( a pug, they look pitafull with fleas) and we also made this and sprayed the chairs couch, beds carpet..... HOMEMADE FLEA SPRAY (MASTER MIX)
mix equal amount of....
-pennynoyal oil
-rosemary oil
-lemon oil
-lavender oil
-cedarwood oil
-eucalyptus oil
-citronella oil
TO USE:
put 1-teaspoon master mix in spray bottle and top it off with water,shake well before every use. spray carpets, fernature, beds exc.

ANIMAL RUB:
2- teaspoons of master mix in 8oz. olive oil and rub on pet.

we have no fleas, took about a week, and have had no fleas since and that was 2 years ago


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Meerkat, the remedies are as varied as the number of replies! Here's mine. Boric acid is sold mainly as a useless roach control powder, but we've found NOTHING better for flea control. We treated our house 1 year ago, & haven't had another flea since. Tall claim, I know, but- when properly applied, it not only dessicates (dehydrates) the fleas, but more importantly, it works on the eggs, as well. The life-cycle off the flea is broken. Believe me- we have a 37 pound indoor/outdoor cat, and live in N/W Florida.
There are label instructions and cautions, of course. But we lightly sprinkled it on carpets, his favorite chair, his bedding, in closets, under couches & beds - anywhere a flea might light. Once they make contact, they're exposed, and begin shriveling up,as it were. It's critical that you sweep your carpet with a broom after application to get the powder deep into it.
It will stay there in sufficient amounts even after vaccuumings. We're fixin' to shampoo the carpets again this year, so we're going to repeat the application.
There are a few good how-to videos on this @ you tube.
I can honestly say that we noticed some relief the very same day we applied it. After a few days, we noticed the newly-hatched ones trying to make a living, but darn few, and they quit after another day or so.
Sincere best of luck on this matter. You could have a very relaxing Christmas. ( Er...I meant Holiday Season)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> Believe me- we have a 37 pound indoor/outdoor cat, and live in N/W Florida.


Would that be a garden veriety domestic cat or a Mountain Lion? If you could post a pic of that critter i'm sure it would get quite a few hits, could be a world record.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Mommy Magic said:


> im sorry to hear about your flea prob, they are so hard to get rid of BUT, we got some kittens for the kids and they where infested with fleas and we sprinkled borax on all the carpets, and rubbed it on the dog ( a pug, they look pitafull with fleas) and we also made this and sprayed the chairs couch, beds carpet..... HOMEMADE FLEA SPRAY (MASTER MIX)
> mix equal amount of....
> -pennynoyal oil
> -rosemary oil
> ...


 I'm saving this page and your the recipe for indoor fleas . Thanks :flower:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Mommy Magic said:


> im sorry to hear about your flea prob, they are so hard to get rid of BUT, we got some kittens for the kids and they where infested with fleas and we sprinkled borax on all the carpets, and rubbed it on the dog ( a pug, they look pitafull with fleas) and we also made this and sprayed the chairs couch, beds carpet..... HOMEMADE FLEA SPRAY (MASTER MIX)
> mix equal amount of....
> -pennynoyal oil
> -rosemary oil
> ...





pawpaw said:


> Meerkat, the remedies are as varied as the number of replies! Here's mine. Boric acid is sold mainly as a useless roach control powder, but we've found NOTHING better for flea control. We treated our house 1 year ago, & haven't had another flea since. Tall claim, I know, but- when properly applied, it not only dessicates (dehydrates) the fleas, but more importantly, it works on the eggs, as well. The life-cycle off the flea is broken. Believe me- we have a 37 pound indoor/outdoor cat, and live in N/W Florida.
> There are label instructions and cautions, of course. But we lightly sprinkled it on carpets, his favorite chair, his bedding, in closets, under couches & beds - anywhere a flea might light. Once they make contact, they're exposed, and begin shriveling up,as it were. It's critical that you sweep your carpet with a broom after application to get the powder deep into it.
> It will stay there in sufficient amounts even after vaccuumings. We're fixin' to shampoo the carpets again this year, so we're going to repeat the application.
> There are a few good how-to videos on this @ you tube.
> ...


 Hi and welcome to both you and Mommy Magic .

So far not a single flea in the house .Also we have'nt had carpet or rugs for over 25 years . We have wood floors because of our animals ,we bring them in if it gets cold.We do vacuum the wood floors though in between mopping .
The problem is outside only'SO FAR'.
We had a couple flea bites inside last year and put out plates with water in them and they were gone.Now I'm sure if we don't get rid of these fleas outside they will be inside .
Ths dog chewed a couple more raw spots on her last night .:gaah:
Glad yall found PS this place is very informative and helpful.:beercheer:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jimmy24 said:


> Dogs aren't suppose to have garlic. ASPCA | Is Garlic Toxic to Pets?


With all due respect, Jimmy, the ASPCA needs to talk to actual scientists currently in the field before spreading misinformation. The actual 'damage' refered to in the studies they've misinterpreted relates to the removal of iron from the red blood cells. Initially this was thought to be a bad thing and but more recent research has shown that garlic may be able to improve our METABOLISM of iron. When iron is stored up in our cells, one of the key passageways for it to be moved out of the cell and returned into circulation involves a protein called *ferroportin*. Ferroportin is a protein that runs across the cell membrane, and it provides a bridge for iron to cross over and leave the cell. Garlic may be able to increase our body's production of ferroportin, and in this way, help keep iron in circulation as it is needed. The many many helath benefits of the *naturally occuring* sulfoxides and disulfides in garlic override the slight anemia symptoms, many (as in many other things) caused by dosage problems. As someone who has removed themselves from the research rat race (bad pun, I know  ) let me state that the results *ANY* study can be transmuted to support the primary bias of the editor.

<<insert random thing here>> is good/bad for you depending on who's writing the check. That's not to say the researchers themselves are necessarily corrupt, but the machinery in place is such that the people actually doing the WORK have anything to do with the end product.

I really didn't think I was old enough to be this cynical. :gaah:

Again, not slamming you, Jimmy, just your stated source.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Meerkat,Jimmy24
> 
> You will want to be careful with the lime, too much of it on your yard will lock up the nutrients in the soil and could prevent anything but the hardiest weeds from growing.
> 
> I tried putting some on a small garden plot several years ago and it still won't grow much of anything. I'm sure it would take care of the fleas but it may result in lawn problems also.


Here in the Pinebelt of the country, we have to add a lot of lime, as our soil is very acidic. You can't put too much here.

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> With all due respect, Jimmy, the ASPCA needs to talk to actual scientists currently in the field before spreading misinformation. The actual 'damage' refered to in the studies they've misinterpreted relates to the removal of iron from the red blood cells. Initially this was thought to be a bad thing and but more recent research has shown that garlic may be able to improve our METABOLISM of iron. When iron is stored up in our cells, one of the key passageways for it to be moved out of the cell and returned into circulation involves a protein called *ferroportin*. Ferroportin is a protein that runs across the cell membrane, and it provides a bridge for iron to cross over and leave the cell. Garlic may be able to increase our body's production of ferroportin, and in this way, help keep iron in circulation as it is needed. The many many helath benefits of the *naturally occuring* sulfoxides and disulfides in garlic override the slight anemia symptoms, many (as in many other things) caused by dosage problems. As someone who has removed themselves from the research rat race (bad pun, I know  ) let me state that the results *ANY* study can be transmuted to support the primary bias of the editor.
> 
> <<insert random thing here>> is good/bad for you depending on who's writing the check. That's not to say the researchers themselves are necessarily corrupt, but the machinery in place is such that the people actually doing the WORK have anything to do with the end product.
> 
> ...


No biggie slam away. Mainly used that for an info basis.

I'll follow the advise of my vet. Lost three hog dogs last fall to garlic posioning per my vet. Chewed my ass good for listening to someone on the internet say it was fine to give your dogs garlic to make their blood better. It's the amount and some breeds don't tolerate it. Won't go thru that hell again. Bad way to die. Vet knew what it was when I pulled up and he came to the truck.

I'll just leave the garlic alone for my waggly tails.

Jimmy


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jimmy24 said:


> No biggie slam away. Mainly used that for an info basis.
> 
> I'll follow the advise of my vet. Lost three hog dogs last fall to garlic posioning per my vet. Chewed my ass good for listening to someone on the internet say it was fine to give your dogs garlic to make their blood better. It's the amount and some breeds don't tolerate it. Won't go thru that hell again. Bad way to die. Vet knew what it was when I pulled up and he came to the truck.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, I of course should have added "as with anything else, there are exceptions"...

what breed were they?
did you give them measured amounts, or just put it in their food?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Husbands bro owns a pest control co.so we ask the pro bug man [shorthand so I don't have to type or scroll back and forth so much,not jive talking ] what to use. He said use Specticide.Well the vet said to use Complete because its safe for all animals . Can't check on the product because of my anciant web box .I do thank all of you for your help .
I've aleady tried sulfur,lime,borax,salt DE earth on this ^&@$ lawn and my dog is still suffering and I'm getting real frustrated as if I need more shiit to deal with.
To hell with the earth,environment,etc.the organic crapola that has so far worked my ass off while the fleas keep my vet in luxuary and my dog in pain.Since August she has been on antibiotics and steroids ,can't be good for her and we can't afford it.
I'll let yall know if it works.
I plan to use Spectricide on the mulch,and Complete on the rest of the yard .


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Husbands bro owns a pest control co.so we ask the pro bug man [shorthand so I don't have to type or scroll back and forth so much,not jive talking ] what to use. He said use Specticide.Well the vet said to use Complete because its safe for all animals . Can't check on the product because of my anciant web box .I do thank all of you for your help .
> I've aleady tried sulfur,lime,borax,salt DE earth on this ^&@$ lawn and my dog is still suffering and I'm getting real frustrated as if I need more shiit to deal with.
> To hell with the earth,environment,etc.the organic crapola that has so far worked my ass off while the fleas keep my vet in luxuary and my dog in pain.Since August she has been on antibiotics and steroids ,can't be good for her and we can't afford it.
> I'll let yall know if it works.
> I plan to use Spectricide on the mulch,and Complete on the rest of the yard .


Why not get the Husbands Bro to perform a pro bono for inside and out and be done with it! :beercheer:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Move the dog into your chicken pen and let the chickens feast on the fleas!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Meerkat, I put dawn or joy dishwashing liquid in my hose-end sprayer and spray the entire yard. It smothers the fleas and doesn't harm vegetation. I use it once a week during the summer months.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Why not get the Husbands Bro to perform a pro bono for inside and out and be done with it! :beercheer:


He's several hundred miles away from us. He seldom visits now but a few years ago he brought with him some fire ant killer,that I ended up taking to toxic waste facility .
We put out the chemicles today,really makes me feel bad,not one time in over 50 yr.s has anything chemicles or fertilizers been used on this property untill today. I hope I did'nt kill off all my good bugs.I have had little problems with insects or desease since we moved here.
:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Move the dog into your chicken pen and let the chickens feast on the fleas!


LOL,I have 3 dogs full of fleas .Once we turned our backs the only feasting would be the dogs on the chickens .
:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Meerkat, I put dawn or joy dishwashing liquid in my hose-end sprayer and spray the entire yard. It smothers the fleas and doesn't harm vegetation. I use it once a week during the summer months.


We have the two large yard dogs soaking in Dawn now.Hubby said there are HUNDREDS of fleas on them.he already used the Specticide and Complete all over the yard.
I have been feeding them hamburger meat and chicken necks this week to build back up their iron.I cooked the chicken necks for hours to soften the bones,other chicken and beef bones they get are raw .
Next time I will use Dawn on the yard,thats a good idea. :wave:


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

well thought you might like this recipe for the sores the annimals are getting from the fleas....

ANTIBACTERIAL POWDER (FOR DOGS AND CATS)
1- part golden seal powder
1- part garlic powder

this is to prevent and treat general infections, parasitic infections (such as ring worm or mange), or hair loss. Mix together and store in a air-tight container.
Apply freely to any sore or abraded area where bacteris might become a problum.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Davarm! Here's the Mountain Lion...I just joined this site & don't know if I sent the pic or not. 
If it did, That's a full-size red bic lighter next to him for scale. enjoy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My cat Butter which is the same breed as yours is a bit bigger.14 and 1/2 pounds!

two years old.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Bird Dogs*

I had as many as five bird dogsat once. I used "Seven Dust", to control fleas and ticks. I just sprinkled it on their bedding once a week. It worked great. It didn't hurt them . This is the same incecticide you use on the garden produce.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> Hey Davarm! Here's the Mountain Lion...I just joined this site & don't know if I sent the pic or not.
> If it did, That's a full-size red bic lighter next to him for scale. enjoy.


Before my grandmother died, she had a cat-same color- bout 16-17 pounds. Swore that was the biggest one I'd ever seen. Wish she was still around to see this one, might just of hurt her feelings being beat that bad.

Thanks for the photo.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Before my grandmother died, she had a cat-same color- bout 16-17 pounds. Swore that was the biggest one I'd ever seen. Wish she was still around to see this one, might just of hurt her feelings being beat that bad.
> 
> Thanks for the photo.


Having a case of canned cat food in your prep storage is just wrong, huh? You know those 'roll-under-the-bed' storage bins? That's the litterbox. Thanks for looking, everyone! I guess we better stay on task now...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I can sympathize with you and your flea issues. Wendy, (F Black lab) my last companion, got fleas from outside also. Lots of deer, rabbits and feral cats around. None of the topical potions worked, frontline, advantage… you name it none worked. I stuck to using Adams flea shampoo and keeping a bottle of their spray (the oil based NOT the water based) handy. Shampoo worked for two weeks before it needed to be redone, even with swimming. Just before I lost her I used the once a month pill stuff, not really sure of the name. Don’t know if it would have worked but seemed like a great thing. 

Yes, I have tried many natural controls; none put a dent in the problems. Never used the Borax though so that will be for sure on the list! Santa promised me a new little black gal for Christmas, I put word out and will start looking in earnest starting around March. I’m taking notes and will for sure try some of the treatments listed here. Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Call Home Team Pest Defense and have them spray your house and yard and be done with it. I went down the holistic path and finally broke down! Happy forever after!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillM said:


> I had as many as five bird dogsat once. I used "Seven Dust", to control fleas and ticks. I just sprinkled it on their bedding once a week. It worked great. It didn't hurt them . This is the same incecticide you use on the garden produce.


 We used Seven Dust for years but since it worked so good they stopped selling the 10% and the 5 never did work as good as the 10% .
We bathed them all again today,still fleas!
Maybe it takes awhile for the cycle to run its course. The humidity has been really high past few weeks so maybe that interfered with the treatment.
Today we cleaned out the dog houses and raked up the leaves .What a job that was from us piling on new pine straw over the last couple years the fleas had a good place to hide and nest . Plus it was full f everythign he could trow in it to fight fleas,DE ERarth,5% Seven,Completes ,it was a real toxic stinking dust bowl .May retreat the area when the sun comes back out.Will try Dawn this time.
I don't think kids were this hard to care for.At least they could work all the dogs do is make us work ,serve them food,bathe them,vets,clean up after them .They just have to bark at intruders.Heck i even cook for them now to build them back up.
When your older and need help the most is when all the kids and grandkids are busy ,ungrateful brats ! Wish I knew then what I know now,been a bunch of orphans and absentee grandparents.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Call Home Team Pest Defense and have them spray your house and yard and be done with it. I went down the holistic path and finally broke down! Happy forever after!


 LOL, Don't blame you a bit!:congrat:
My BIL is a pest control man,he told us to use the Specticide,vet told us to use the Complete,so we used both of them,Specticide on the mulch,Complete everywhere else.:surrender:


----------



## 18bravo (Dec 26, 2011)

You can try this my pointers have no fleas.

1

How to tell if your yard is infested with fleas:
It's actually pretty easy to know if your yard is infested with fleas. All that you have to do is to walk around the yard wearing a pair of white socks. You'll be able to see the fleas as they jump onto your ankles. Just be careful to not bring any inside with you.
2

Steinernema carpocapsa:
For a natural flea killer try using Steinernema carpocapsa. You can find Steinernema carpocapsa at most any garden supply store. To apply all that you have to do is to mix it with water and spray onto your lawn and the nematode, which is a microscopic worm will eat the fleas. Reapply if needed
3

Cedarcide:
For a safe and natural alternative to chemicals try cedarcide. Cedarcide which is made from food grade red cedar oil is so safe to use, you can even use it on yourself as well as your pets.
4

Diatomaceous earth:
Diatomaceous earth which is basically crushed sea shells is another good way to control and kill fleas. It has tiny microscopic jagged edges that will cut the fleas when they crawl over it , this causes the fluids to leak from their body and they will eventually dehydrate. This shouldn't harm your pets in any way but to be safe, it 's probably best to keep them off the lawn. Also take care to not breath in any of the dust.


----------

